# Textured Geometrics Reversible Man's Knit Scarf



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

This pattern is available for USD 1.99 USD at
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/textured-geometrics-reversible-mans-scarf

Designed by a man for men, hell be happy to wear this! The Petroleum Blue color is perfect with denim.

Knit in geometric stitch patterns in a sport-weight alpaca/wool blend, the scarf is reversible, soft, and will provide needed winter warmth.

The design incorporates elongated chevrons, pyramids, and tiny rectangles in a versatile accessory thats suitable for other members of the family as well!

Gauge is not important with this scarf, but with 3.0mm needles and this Alpaca Warehouse sport weight blend the piece measures 8x70 inches or 20x180cm after light blocking.

The scarf is also available. Send me a PM.


----------



## Carole Jeanne (Nov 18, 2011)

Excellent!! Love it!!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Wow! That's a perfect scarf for a man! Nice.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lovely scarf!


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

That's a lovely scarf for a guy and an excellent price. I have almost finished your scarf pattern with the elephant design on it. I will post a photo when it's done and I am back home....


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Great scarf, Mike!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Great stitch patterns...very masculine...love the color!


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

what a beauty!


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Beautiful scarf! ;0)


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Beautiful &#128158;


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

Good looking scarf.


----------



## rustyb (Aug 11, 2011)

Very nice scarf!


----------



## Shauna0320 (Mar 5, 2012)

Great pattern and a great price! Thank you.


----------



## Lisebug (Sep 12, 2014)

I guess I should check availability of the yarn before downloading ...Apparently petroleum blue is no longer available. Can anyone suggest an equivalent in a Similar color?


----------



## fourbyin (Oct 6, 2013)

such a pretty design!


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Great pattern


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

It looks great, beautiful work!


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Thanks for the comments. Glad to see so many of you like the design!


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

knitnanny said:


> That's a lovely scarf for a guy and an excellent price. I have almost finished your scarf pattern with the elephant design on it. I will post a photo when it's done and I am back home....


Thanks knitnanny. Looking forward to seeing the photo!


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Lisebug said:


> I guess I should check availability of the yarn before downloading ...Apparently petroleum blue is no longer available. Can anyone suggest an equivalent in a Similar color?


It's still available at http://www.alpaca4less.com/superfine-alpaca-yarn-skeins/?sort=featured&page=2
This is a 10-skein lot, and if you don't want to purchase this quantity, you could try ebay. I found this one:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Frog-Tree-Alpaca-Sport-Weight-Yarn-Color-30-Blue-/171402539042?pt=US_Yarn&hash=item27e8633022
Good luck!


----------



## Lisebug (Sep 12, 2014)

Oh my gosh! I was on the site And couldn't find the color. Thanks for sending the link! I will buy the 10. I can make THREE scarves! 



mikebkk said:


> It's still available at http://www.alpaca4less.com/superfine-alpaca-yarn-skeins/?sort=featured&page=2
> This is a 10-skein lot, and if you don't want to purchase this quantity, you could try ebay. I found this one:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Frog-Tree-Alpaca-Sport-Weight-Yarn-Color-30-Blue-/171402539042?pt=US_Yarn&hash=item27e8633022
> Good luck!


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

I saw your scarf while pursuing Ravelry today and now I am the proud owner of this pattern. It looks awsome and will enjoy knitting it.


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Revan said:


> I saw your scarf while pursuing Ravelry today and now I am the proud owner of this pattern. It looks awsome and will enjoy knitting it.


Thanks


----------



## luvmypip (Mar 23, 2011)

Love your stitch pattern.


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Very Attractive!xx


----------



## sramkin (Apr 2, 2014)

What a beautiful scarf!


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Nice scarf - perfect for a man :thumbup:


----------

